# Requesting OC assistance



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

System specs:
Core 2 duo E8500 3.16Ghz wolfdale
4GB(2x2gb) corsair xms2 1066 DDR2 RAM
HIS IceQ4+ Radeon 4870 512mb
Corsair 750tx PSU
WD 500GB 3gb/sec SATA
LG DVD drive

RAM model Numbers:
CM2X2048-8500C7

Case cooling: 3x120mm front intake fans
1x120mm side intake fan
2x120mm rear exhaust fans
1x200mm top exhaust fan
CPU cooling: Zalman 9700 with Arctic silver 5 

Temps:
-Idle:34C
-Load: 44-46C

Muchos gracias!


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

edit: I was using some other program a friend pointed me to, but core temp ( which I trust more) gives me idle temps of 38C and load temps of 55-56C both cores.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you need to download .............. cpu-z and orthos

also please post a link to your memory .........


which bios are you running ............ (see cpu-z screen)


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Memory Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145229

Mobo and BIOS version:
Gigabyte ep45-ud3p bios version F6(cpu-z) 1.1(mobo manual)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I strongly suggest you return that memory to newegg and swap for this one 

the memory you have now is Cas7 ......... should be CAS5 and your current memory has no voltage rating .......... not cool

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the reviews on your current memory are not overclocking friendly ........... you are sooooo close to having a system ready to race........

you can hit 4.2 ghz stable on that puppy


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it even worth trying with my current memory? I'm at college away from home and it's somewhat difficult for me to get to a place that I could send computer components in safe packaging back to newegg, so I'd like to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its your call if you want to try ............. I personally would not and you certainly would not get very far !

you could buy another set of ram sticks like the ones I posted and then sell off your existing ones to a college student ........... they buy alot of parts around campus ......... our local college has a computer rec center which allows students to post their parts and wants on a BB ?????????


I am somewhat disappointed in Corsair making such a silly set of modules ...... with such a high cas latency .......... and no doubt unable to get beyond default voltage of 1.8 volts ............. its almost like those modules are the "culls" from the XMS2 sticks which are 1066mhz and have 5-5-5-15 timings at 2.1 volts ?????


sorry to rain on your parade ............. but there are far worse circumstances to be in !


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I will see what I can do about getting some money out of these ones and purchasing the set you recommended. I'll revive the thread when I have the memory installed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we'll be here


----------

